# john deere 6410 tire sizes



## Cattleman1524 (Oct 27, 2014)

have a 6410 that we bought and now that we are using it it feels like it gets tight in four wheel drive and braking was wondering what size tires other guys have on their tractor mine has 18.4 38 on the rears and 13.6 28 on the front but the tractor just doesnt feel right in four wheel drive


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

18.4 38 and 16.9 24


----------



## Cattleman1524 (Oct 27, 2014)

Bonfire do u ever feel your tractor get tight in four wheel drive the ratio in the book says it alright but it's just not like the others I have ran


----------



## mjedd12 (Jan 25, 2015)

change those tires NOW! I have a neighbor that had 28" on the front of a 6310 with 38" rear when he bought it with 1k hours. by 1500 hours they were replacing a multitude of gears in the front hubs.... then they had to buy 26"rims and tires. We own a 6410 also 18.4-38 and 16.9-24


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

mjedd12 said:


> change those tires NOW! I have a neighbor that had 28" on the front of a 6310 with 38" rear when he bought it with 1k hours. by 1500 hours they were replacing a multitude of gears in the front hubs.... then they had to buy 26"rims and tires. We own a 6410 also 18.4-38 and 16.9-24


Not so fast. According to a quick google search, 13.6-28s and 16.9-24s have a radius within about a half of an inch. Now, if he had wide 28s, THAT would be bad.

Don't most owners manuals list acceptable tire combinations?


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Cattleman1524 said:


> Bonfire do u ever feel your tractor get tight in four wheel drive the ratio in the book says it alright but it's just not like the others I have ran


I've never noticed a problem with it.


----------

